# Red Bell Pepper Stains



## sondacop (May 15, 2009)

Other parents in this forum are jealous, I know! My DD (15 mo) loves red bell peppers. She will eat them as a snack. While shopping she will grab one and eat it in the shopping cart. Shoppers and store managers alike go wild over that!

But - help!!!!

How do you get the stains out of the clothes? Nothing I do or use works!

Apart from having her wear only red or denying her the peppers I must find a solution to the stains.

Please any ideas!


----------



## LittleRocketMom (Jan 5, 2008)

I have never been able to get red pepper stains out of my daughter's clothes. OxyClean has always been my go-to (works on everything but tomatoes, chocolate, and red pepper). For tomatoes and chocolate, we have to use Shout (though I would love to find a better alternative).


----------



## sondacop (May 15, 2009)

Everything is now soaking in oxy.... sigh.


----------



## gymmama (Apr 7, 2010)

yes we are lucky our little ones like peppers but for the stains i spray oxy clean stain remover and let it soak with it all day sometimes have to do this 2-3 times, then wash, good luck!


----------



## sondacop (May 15, 2009)

Yes! Today the kindergarten teacher admitted she tried to give her a Cookie, but DD preferred a date and an apple!

Anyway - still soaking.......


----------

